# accomodation in torrevieja or surrounding area



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

good morning!

am planning a visit at the end of nov or there abouts to do a little research before our move and looking for somewhere to stay for a week in torrevieja, or within a 15 min drive of as our research is centered within a 10 mile radius of there.

all suggestions appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> good morning!
> 
> am planning a visit at the end of nov or there abouts to do a little research before our move and looking for somewhere to stay for a week in torrevieja, or within a 15 min drive of as our research is centered within a 10 mile radius of there.
> 
> all suggestions appreciated


I guess hotels are a good bet and at this time of the year shouldnt be too expensive. Maybe google and see what comes up?? I dont know the area so I cant recommend anything

Jo xxx


----------

